# deadlifts....low reps or high reps?



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

that is the question...you kow like a lot of people do 15-20 rep squats, should you do the same with deadlifts, or is it entirely different?


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 13, 2005)

I go super heavy low rep(8) on deads....but thats just me!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

both


----------



## gopro (Jan 13, 2005)

Depends on your purpose for doing them.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 13, 2005)

Low weight, Low reps.


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Depends on your purpose for doing them.


What do you mean by that???


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by that???




strength  (low reps)
endurance  (high reps)
power/speed (low reps/low intensity)
hypertrophy (6-12 reps)

etc...


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

i know the rep ranges for those specific goals, I was refering to the deadlift alone....do you really want hypertrophy in the lower back area from doing deadlifts???


I was thinking more along the lines of will doing DLs in a higher rep range be more beneficial to your lower back "health" in the long run than using a heavier weight with lower reps....?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> i know the rep ranges for those specific goals, I was refering to the deadlift alone....do you really want hypertrophy in the lower back area from doing deadlifts???
> 
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of will doing DLs in a higher rep range be more beneficial to your lower back "health" in the long run than using a heavier weight with lower reps....?


The Dead works a hell of a lot more than your "lower back".


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> i
> I was thinking more along the lines of will doing DLs in a higher rep range be more beneficial to your lower back "health" in the long run than using a heavier weight with lower reps....?


U know what, I never thought of it from that "back health on the long run" perspective....hum.... Makes me wonder....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of will doing DLs in a higher rep range be more beneficial to your lower back "health" in the long run than using a heavier weight with lower reps....?





Well, if that is the case then why ever lift heavy??  Benching lighter with higher reps will be more beneficial to your chest and shoulder health in the long run as there would be less of a risk of tearing a pec or a rotator cuff than if you were trying to hit a single.  But we still do it.


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

i always assume that the lower back is the one area you dont want to mess around with...sure we lift heavy on everything, but how many people out there have chronic back pain/injuries as opposed to a torn pec muscle, or a strained shoulder.  Once you screw up your back, aren't you done pretty much for the rest of your life with the back pain?


----------



## Johnnny (Jan 13, 2005)

Dead lifts work just about every muscle, shoulders, bi's/tri's, legs, upper back, chest & traps.

They are great for overall mass & strength.

So it really does depend on what your goals are in regards to the purpose of doing dead lifts.

Once you figure that out, than you can determine how many reps you use.

Since I normally train for size & strength, I usually do 4-6 reps on my first set, & I gradually decrease the weight & increase the reps to get the full burn.

I do this for just about all exercises as well.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> i always assume that the lower back is the one area you dont want to mess around with...sure we lift heavy on everything, but how many people out there have chronic back pain/injuries as opposed to a torn pec muscle, or a strained shoulder.  Once you screw up your back, aren't you done pretty much for the rest of your life with the back pain?




Most people have chronic back pain because they lead a sedentary life and never strengthen or exercise that part of their body.  Most peoples backs are messed up from not working them at all and then trying to lift something heavy (like when you move to a new house or shovel snow).  Use your head when you lift and mind your form and you should be okay.


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

then how does one safely progress in the deadlift without hurting their back?  I admit that I never did DLs until late last year, no reason why, just never did it, and I have worked myself up to 235lbs for about 5 reps.  But the next day my back KILLS me, I can't imagine how people do 300, 400 and 500 lb deadlifts without breaking their backs.  I believe I use very good form, if I dont then I wish someone in my gym would tell me, but man, it is a dangerous exercise


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> then how does one safely progress in the deadlift without hurting their back?  I admit that I never did DLs until late last year, no reason why, just never did it, and I have worked myself up to 235lbs for about 5 reps.  But the next day my back KILLS me, I can't imagine how people do 300, 400 and 500 lb deadlifts without breaking their backs.  I believe I use very good form, if I dont then I wish someone in my gym would tell me, but man, it is a dangerous exercise




What do you mean kills you?  Sometimes my back gets pumped and sore like any other muscle.  But it shouldn't kill you!!  Maybe your form is bad.  You think it is good??  Ask someone you trust to check your form  How do you progress??  The same way you do on anyother exercise.  You did 235/5.  Next time try 245/2-3.  The week after that 245/3-5.  Progress as slow as you want.


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

ok maybe because I am a rookie to lower back exercising, I almost can't tell the difference between lower back "pain" and lower back muscle soreness....sounds weird I know, but I almost don't know if I got good pain or bad pain


----------



## vellanator (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> What do you mean kills you? Sometimes my back gets pumped and sore like any other muscle. But it shouldn't kill you!! Maybe your form is bad. You think it is good?? Ask someone you trust to check your form How do you progress?? The same way you do on anyother exercise. You did 235/5. Next time try 245/2-3. The week after that 245/3-5. Progress as slow as you want.


Form is crucial on these.  I did a search on the web for pictures that showed proper form before even attempting. 

There was a guy in the gym yesterday who was "deadlifting".  He was essentially doing a good morning excercise with 225.  NO leg movement / flexing at all.  I was going to say something, but you never know how people will react.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 13, 2005)

vellanator said:
			
		

> Form is crucial on these.  I did a search on the web for pictures that showed proper form before even attempting.
> 
> There was a guy in the gym yesterday who was "deadlifting".  He was essentially doing a good morning excercise with 225.  NO leg movement / flexing at all.  I was going to say something, but you never know how people will react.



a good morning looks like a deadlift (a romanian deadlift) just with the weight on your back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> a good morning looks like a deadlift (a romanian deadlift) just with the weight on your back.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 13, 2005)

I dont do my DL's straight legged....


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 13, 2005)

I too have made sure to check for proper form....I make sure that I NEVER pull up with just my back, I usually do them sumo style because it is more comfortable for me, and I usually get down there really low in the crouch and then come up with my back in the same position it was when I bent down and then just straighten it out at the top of the movement.  All I know is that I try to keep my back as straight as possible the whole time, thats how I do them.  Maybe I need to push "down" more with my legs when I drive the weight up, but to my knowledge, I am confident I do them fairly correct.

Anyway, maybe it is muscle soreness, I did do a personal record yesterday and also have been using a new routine every day so it seems for the past couple of weeks so I may have over did the deadlifts a bit during that time, but I think I am set on a routine now and I wont do DLs again for another 2 weeks, so we'll see how it responds to the rest when I do them again


----------



## shark taco (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with "Johnny" - I start with higher weight at 6-8 reps.  When I start to get tired I burn two sets in the 8-12 rep range.  I warm up with with 10 reps at 135, do a second set at 225 with 10 reps, do sets 3 and 4 at 305ish (depending on intensity) with 6-8 reps...depending on form...if that particular day my form sucks due to being tired I go with 6 reps or else if I'm feeling pumped I go 8 reps.  Then I lower the weight and do sets 5 and 6 at 8-10 reps.

I look at deadlifting as the #1 must-do exercise in the gym.  As well as, the #1 exercise if you want to throw someone around in a street fight.  I use wrist straps - but I'm anti-weight belt.  I believe that if your body can't handle the weight, don't lift it.  The belts give you a false sense of security.  If your back hurts, your form is wrong.  Your back should be pumped and sore - different feeling than hurt.  

Another idea is that maybe your back is mis-aligned - if you're serious about powerlifting I suggest seeing a chiropractor to make sure your bones are properly aligned before adding a lot of weight.


----------



## shark taco (Jan 13, 2005)

for the proper form - try "tracing" the bar to the body.  when you lift up keep the bar as close to your legs and body as possible and trace or outline the contours of your body.  Look up to get that curve in your back - when in the up position I like to hold it for a 3 count to get that added flex in the shoulders, arms, and chest.


----------



## Sacto95827 (Jan 13, 2005)

So since deadlifts work various parts of the body, which day do you throw them in on?


----------



## gopro (Jan 13, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> i know the rep ranges for those specific goals, I was refering to the deadlift alone....do you really want hypertrophy in the lower back area from doing deadlifts???
> 
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of will doing DLs in a higher rep range be more beneficial to your lower back "health" in the long run than using a heavier weight with lower reps....?



If we are talking about lower back health, then I would look to work with moderately heavy weights in the 10-15 rep range. This would be enough weight to strengthen the lumbars and surrounding tissues, without overstressing the back.


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 13, 2005)

Sacto95827 said:
			
		

> So since deadlifts work various parts of the body, which day do you throw them in on?




Back or Leg

It SLDL's on leg and all the others on back day


and for the original question....i dont like going over sets of 5 for deads and actually prefer singles and doubles. Im going to try lightening the load and going higher reps in the near future though....my lower back needs some rehab


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 13, 2005)

I find it funny how many people think the lower back is some super delicate muscle that will tear apart if you put even the slightest bit of weight on it.  The opposite is true.  The erector spinae is a very strong muscle that can move a tremendous amount of weight.


----------



## rangers97 (Jan 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I find it funny how many people think the lower back is some super delicate muscle that will tear apart if you put even the slightest bit of weight on it. The opposite is true. The erector spinae is a very strong muscle that can move a tremendous amount of weight.


I'm not saying I think the muscle of the lower back is delicate or weak, I am of the opinion that of all the exercises out there, the one that will do the most damage if done the slightest bit wrong is the deadlift.  On the other hand, I feel it to be the most beneficial if done correctly because I can already notice a big difference when lifting things off the floor or carrying things in my every day life that things seem a lot easier and my back feels a lot more strong and supported....


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2005)

nothing pumps me up more than deads-I love the brutal strength involved in doing them. After, I got lower my pysche just from doing them. anybody get this feeling?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> I'm not saying I think the muscle of the lower back is delicate or weak, I am of the opinion that of all the exercises out there, the one that will do the most damage if done the slightest bit wrong is the deadlift.  On the other hand, I feel it to be the most beneficial if done correctly because I can already notice a big difference when lifting things off the floor or carrying things in my every day life that things seem a lot easier and my back feels a lot more strong and supported....



I think the bench press is just as likely to cause injury, if not more likely, as a deadlift.  Again, I think it relates the the widespread myth of the lower back muscle being delicate because of people's low-activity lifestyles.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jan 14, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> nothing pumps me up more than deads-I love the brutal strength involved in doing them. After, I got lower my pysche just from doing them. anybody get this feeling?


I have the same feeling, deads are my favorite without a doubt. I'm always pumped to do them, and always looking forward to do them.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 14, 2005)

Gaw, I hate deadlifts and squats.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronnie Coleman, Johny Jackson, and any pro BB with a huge back usually consistantly do deadlifts. I love them.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 10, 2013)

rangers97 said:


> i always assume that the lower back is the one area you dont want to mess around with...sure we lift heavy on everything, but how many people out there have chronic back pain/injuries as opposed to a torn pec muscle, or a strained shoulder.  Once you screw up your back, aren't you done pretty much for the rest of your life with the back pain?



You can thank poor technique for your back pain not a properly executed heavy dead lift.  Your lower back is worked during deads but you have to understand that it's a full body lift with legs doing majority of the work.  Lift with your legs not with your back and do the lift properly and if you're healthy you shouldn't have any problems.  Too many people complain about not executing a lift because it's either bad for their back or bad for their knees when in reality they just don't like the lift or they suck at it.  I have arthritis in my back that comes and goes (this was medically diagnosed years ago) and the time I get most flare ups in my back is when I DON'T train with deads and squats rather than when I do.  Routinely I deadlift 345 for reps with no problems even if I have an arthritis flare up and I tell you from experience deads do me much good.


----------

